# class Java qui récupère la frappe du clavier



## simon (27 Novembre 2000)

Hello,

J'apprends je Java au cours à l'UNI, mais vu que je ne veux pas passer ma vie là-bas il me faudrait une class Java qui me récupèrer les frappes du clavier (int, double, string) afin que je puisse les réutiliser dans d'autres class (pour faire des trucs tout con, genre une multiplication: entrez x, entrez y et je vous calcule x*y. Mais pour ça y faut que je puisse récupérer la frappe du clavier). Merci d'avance...

------------------
simon.ganiere@urbanet.ch
For A FREE TIBET
http://www.multimania.com/freetibet


----------



## leo (16 Décembre 2000)

il y a plusieurs méthodes, mais notamment:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/awt/event/KeyListener.html 

en règle générale, regarde java.awt pour récupérer des infos de ce type.


----------

